# 2008 Nissan Note (console removal) need help



## Fish01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi,
I have a 2008 Nissan Note Automatic (European Build). A family member drove my car and seems to have made the gear display next to the gar box come loose. I'd like to remove the piece surrounding the gearbox entirely, and put the gear display back on track. To do that, I need to remove the plastic console surrounding the gearbox. I can't find any obvious screws or bolts exposed. thanks

Could anyone advise? Here is a picture


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't recall specifically on the Note, but the shifter trim panel on almost all Nissans just pries loose after you remove the shift knob. To remove the knob, push the lower sleeve underneath the knob downward and it will expose a horseshoe spring clip at the base of the knob. Extract the clip carefully, we call them "Jesus Christ clips" because that's what you'll cuss if you remove it carelessly and let it fly across the car. Once the knob is off, there should just be plastic pawls holding the trim panel.


----------



## Fish01 (Mar 8, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> what you'll cuss if you remove it carelessly and let it fly across the car. Once the knob is off, there should just be plastic pawls holding the trim panel.


Thanks alot! That is nearly what I said when I realized that I was going to have to take this thing apart!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------



## Paata_K (7 mo ago)

Fish01 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2008 Nissan Note Automatic (European Build). A family member drove my car and seems to have made the gear display next to the gar box come loose. I'd like to remove the piece surrounding the gearbox entirely, and put the gear display back on track. To do that, I need to remove the plastic console surrounding the gearbox. I can't find any obvious screws or bolts exposed. thanks
> 
> Could anyone advise? Here is a picture
> View attachment 7173



Hi all. Here's the video I recorded that fixes the exact original problem that is posted here. Hope it helps:


----------

